# Looking for a small exhaust fan for the bathroom



## mtech (Apr 26, 2011)

I have small square shaped vent in my bathroom. But it is very weak in terms ventilating the air and mold  is starting to form on the ceiling. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a small exhaust fan that i can attach to the vent.

My requirements are the following.

It is easily attachable. I have no problem having to glue it on.

It has to be battery powered. It would no be possible for it to be powered by
an electrical cord.

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Apr 29, 2011)

Not going to happen. There is no glue on battery fans.
And why can this fan not be hard wired?
Is this vent pipe on a wall or the ceiling? And where does this vent run to?  Do you own this home? Is it a two story or one story?


----------



## JImprovements (May 4, 2011)

Box stores have a huge selection of exhaust fans. Look through what they have, it might suit your needs.


----------

